# Trip to the hills of Eastern Kentucky



## clarie (Jan 20, 2013)

Took a little drive to Eastern Kentucky this weekend, hope ya like the pics. Are they keepers? what can I do to make better?



DSC_0321 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr



DSC_0342 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr



DSC_0375 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr







DSC_0374 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 21, 2013)

what a great location to shoot, i'd say exploring was probably half the fun. your exposures look a hair hot but not anything painful, the last one has the most even composition imo. if this is a spot you can return to easily i would love to see more close up frames of the buildings, time of day can make a huge dramatic difference as well, especially in b&w. happy shooting! anxious to see more.


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 21, 2013)

for instance on the second to last, either a crop or a zoomed in frame of that brick opening with the trees in the background could be a great shot


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi there, resident of Eastern Ky here, Leslie county. Near Hazard Ky.. Nice shots.. Makes me want to get out and get some of the older places. what area was that.
Thank you for posting. Nice shots good comp for the most part,  later  Ed


----------



## KenC (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with the previous suggestion of going back and getting closer and also exploring different lighting on different days.  The images are in general a little contrasty to work really well, and what appear to be the interesting elements are kind of lost among a lot of other stuff.


----------



## timor (Jan 21, 2013)

And I was expecting hills as a subject. Surprise surprise.


----------



## clarie (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the comments, yes we will be going back in a few weeks, But I do have more pics  would you like to see more?
Most of it was in Lynch, or close to Leatherwood.
Didn't have much time, plus we didn't know the area.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2013)

We're about 15 min from Leatherwood..Is the structure the old Commissary...if so a lot of local history there, plus a large elk herd.


----------



## clarie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeap, thats where it is (the last 2 pics). we went looking for Elk but didn't find them but did see sign of them  lol My husband has some questions for ya about the area, lol. Where was the miners houses in that area?




DSC_0341 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2013)

clarie said:


> Yeap, thats where it is (the last 2 pics). we went looking for Elk but didn't find them but did see sign of them  lol My husband has some questions for ya about the area, lol. Where was the miners houses in that area?


 MIL  said the miners were paid in script, owe my soul, thingy.  There were house all around the place. Got tore down, or sold and moved.  Miners would get paid daily, family would use the script to by things, MIL said, they had everything in that store.
Tell your husband, Ed invites you guys for coffee anytme you around..later Ed








g


----------



## clarie (Jan 22, 2013)

That sounds good Ed, but I'll bring my mountain dew, lol But Hubby said he'll take you up on the coffee ... the second photo is that ok on the crop or not? I'm just not sure on photo editing yet. 




DSC_0325 01 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr




DSC_0375 02 by ky_honey_pie2002, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2013)

PM when your ready to head here..I give you directions, and a phone #...Say a herd of about 10 elk in that bottom..had the camera packed, as we were headed to Florida
for a cruise..


----------



## clarie (Jan 22, 2013)

When did you see them?, we were there around 1:00 sunday


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2013)

clarie said:


> When did you see them?, we were there around 1:00 sunday


 a year ago, but that is home base for them.


----------

